# BJJ self defense clip with Royce Gracie!



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 3, 2006)

Here is a BJJ self defense clip featuring a reporter and Royce Gracie.


----------



## thetruth (Dec 4, 2006)

Some pretty effective basic techniques but a woman would need a fair bit of training to be able to pull off the hip throw.  Not easy for a small woman to do unless she dedicates a bit of time to training and has not just  done a few self defence classes.

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## Gentle Fist (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks for the link!


----------

